# gas stove to sit on ZC hearth or log set?



## save$ (Sep 25, 2010)

I have been debating for years how to make my 30 year old ZC  Majestic fireplace be a source of supplemental heat.  The unit is fairly small with with an RO of 22.5 x32 with brick facing and a 2 inch thick cement/brick hearth.  The chimney is  triple wall metal.  I wrote Majestic about my idea of having an insert.  They responded by saying NO insert for this unit. Bummer! So I am toying with gas logs, Vs a free standing gas vent-less stove that will sit in front of the fireplace on the hearth.  the hearth is raised up about a foot from the carpeted floor.  Years ago, I had a small wood\coal stove sitting on that hearth which I had installed. It ran with no KNOWN problems.  I took it out following the installation of our furnace. Now, in my senior years, I wouldn't dare do that again for fear if I did have a fire, my insurance co. might not back me up!
   We are looking to have a unit we can heat with a few hours in the evening,  and to have in case of power outages.  We had the experience of heating with a Kerosene heater for a week following an ice storm.  We have  little hope of being able to deal with that situation again.  Most of the time, we now heat our home with a pellet stove in the lower level of our raised ranch.  Sitting in the fireplace is one of those electric units that has a false flame reflected off from some mirror glass.  It also has a heater built in if we want.  If I had a wall available for a through the wall units, I would do that, but there is no other wall space available unless I rip out the ZC fireplace.  That seems  just too much for us to take on.  I am will to spend up to $2000.  Any suggestions?


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2010)

You might get a few more responses if you post this in the "It's a Gas" section of hearth.com . . . maybe one of the moderators can move this there for you.


----------



## save$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, looks like a dry well here.  Ok, I have reposted on the Gas site, but looking at that sight, well, a total of two posting for the day is not encouraging, but neither is no response here. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2010)

IMHO, there are a few reasons why no one posted. 
1) Vented gas logs are not the answer. 
You want heat? No. Warmth & ambiance? Yes.
Save $? Absolutely NOT.
2) Room-vented gas unit. Not in my home.
See the "Really basic propane stove questions" post.
Pay a little more for a vented gas stove like a Jotul Allagash &
enjoy your safe heat - EVEN when the power is out.
My $.02...


----------



## save$ (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you DAKSY,   The vented units are the best way to go when all is considered.   My problem starts with trying to find a unit to either sit on the hearth and have an exhaust pipe low enough to inter the fire place opening, or to find an incert that wil fit in the small fire box area.   
Most valuable to my wife's peace of mind, is having a heat source with the power goes out.  She stil has anxiety left from the past when we had an ice storm that left us without power for over a week in the dead of winter. 
I could solve most the issues my just putting in a generator, but that is a lot of effort keeping it fueled up and running while wating for the power to come back.  I would really like to sit by a fire side with a cup of coffee and a good book without a care of how long or how much snow we are getting. 
I have been looking in some stove shops, but the clerks get "busy" when I tell them what my restrictions are.   Should I come to some resolution, I'll repost and perhaps show some pictures.  thanks again for your help.


----------



## pyrotom (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a direct vent insert that meets your criteria and is designed for your application: http://www.valorfireplaces.com/products/retrofire.php

I'm not sure I understand why Majestic would say no insert for your fireplace, unless they thought you were considering a wood insert, which no manufactured fireplace company will bless. The current owners of the "Majestic" name have no liability for that fireplace, so I'm not even sure why they'd care.

Having said all of that, there are a couple of vented freestanding stoves you could hearthmount, with rear outlets so you can hit your fireplace opening and vent up through the existing chimney. If you can find a b-vent you like (like the Jotul GF 300 BV Allagash), the installation will be a little simpler.

In either case, the physical sizes will be small, so not very high BTU (20,000ish), but pleasant nonetheless. 

I believe you will need to reconsider your budget, but I also believe if you get closer to $3000, you'll be able to get something installed that you'll *really* enjoy.


----------



## save$ (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks Pyrotom, I actually was headed in the same direction. I found a local dealer of that series you referred me to. He wants to come and look my situation over. I am betting you are right about the cost, but I think it will go much more with the installation of the propane service. While I have yet to talk to an propane service installer, I was told by a few that is could cost 800 to 1000 to get hooked up. The cost has me a little nervous right now. The current tax situation has me sitting on the fence not daring to do much of anything until I know which way things are going to go.   again, thank you.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Oct 16, 2010)

Depends on how much heat you want and what kind of efficiency you are looking for.  One inexpensive option you have is to go with a set of Appalachian H.E.E.T. logs.  High efficiency ember tier is what is stands for.  They are vented logs, but the clean burn ember tier at the front of the set will put out about 20-28K BTU while burning 48K BTU...close to 60% efficiency.  I've stood in front of a set and the heat they give off for vented logs is impressive.  I know they are not the most efficient thing in the world, but for $600-$700, it could be an inexpensive way to accomplish what you want.  I would have no problem burning these a couple of hours a night.  You could always do it this year while you think of a long-term solution.  Just a thought from left field.


----------

